# Mit JFileChooser ein Verzeichnis auswählen



## newb (4. Aug 2009)

Hallo
Ich will mit einem JFileChooser ein Verzeichnis und keine Datei auswählen! Wie geht das? 
Mein Vorschlag sieht zur Zeit so aus:

```
JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
        fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY );
        int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(jPanel1);
        File f;
        if(returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION){
            f = fc.getCurrentDirectory();
            System.out.println(f.getPath());
        }
```
Das geht jedoch nicht! So kann ich immer noch nur Dateien auswählen!
Was muss ich da ändern?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2009)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
        fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
        int returnVal = fc.showOpenDialog(null);
        File f;
        if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            f = fc.getSelectedFile();
            System.out.println(f.getPath());
        }
    }
}
```

was genau verstehst du unter 'Datei auswählen'?
poste bitte einen Screenshot vom laufenden Programm mit Auswahl einer Datei, bei mir werden Dateien gar nicht erst angezeigt,
und poste die Ausgabe des Programms


----------



## dayaftereh (4. Aug 2009)

Also bei mir sehe ich nur noch Ordner, keine dateien mehr, man muss den Button öffnen Klicken um eine Ordner auszu wählen^^


----------



## Shulyn (4. Aug 2009)

Mich würde auch interssieren was du unter "Verzeichnis" verstehst.

Wenn ich folgendes setze 

```
fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);
```

werden mir nur Verzeichnisse (Ordner) angezeigt, die ich auch auswählen kann. (Wie du im Anhang sehen kannst)

Wenn ich folgendes setze

```
fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.FILES_ONLY);
```

werden mir nur Datein wie z.B "bild.gif" angezeigt


----------



## cosmo (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem, wenn ich ein Verzeichnis auswähle und auf öffnen klicke wechselt er in das Verzeichnis. Ich möchte aber ein Verzeichnis auswählen, und mit dem öffnen Klick nicht in das Verzeichnis wechseln. 


```
public void changeDirectory() {
        JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
        fc.setFileFilter( new FileFilter()
        {
          @Override public boolean accept( File f )
          {
            return f.isDirectory();
          }
          @Override public String getDescription()
          {
            return "Verzeichnisse";
          }
        } );
        int state = fc.showOpenDialog( null );
        if ( state == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION )
        {
          projectDirectory = fc.getSelectedFile();
          jTextField1.setText(projectDirectory.getName());
        }
    }
```
(projectDirectory ist ein java.io.File)


----------



## diggaa1984 (7. Aug 2009)

```
setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY)
```

das fehlt bei dir schonmal .. gehts denn damit?


----------



## cosmo (7. Aug 2009)

jetzt gehts :applaus:

Vielen Dank


----------



## André Uhres (7. Aug 2009)

Oder mit dem JDirectoryChooser:

```
File dir = JDirectoryChooser.showDialog(this);
```


----------

